# Hey



## Kimwntzalf (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello. I am a bit shy. This is a first for me. I have wanted to be a writer since I was in high school. Yes, it was quite some time ago. I shudder to think of exactly how long. So, one of my favorite authors suggested writing forums. I googled and found this one. Hope this works and look forward to hear feedback, once I figure out how to start.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Kim! You'll enjoy being here!


----------



## pualdo (Jul 17, 2007)

*hello*

I just started here too, and I hope to read your work. What author was it that suggested this idea to you?


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jul 17, 2007)

That'd be indiscreet, Pualdo.  Welcome. Both of you.



Milo


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## SilverShade (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi! I'm pretty new myself, and this is my first writer's forum too. I'll be looking forward to reading your work!


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Kim, and I'm sure you'll like it here!


Nickie


----------



## Baron (Jul 17, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------

